# Refined gold at $50.00 a gram!!



## glorycloud (Jun 21, 2016)

Here's a way to get a premium for your refined gold!!
1 gram of gold for a starting bid of $50.00 guaranteed to be 23K and 24K.
That's only $1,555.00 a troy ounce of refined gold. 22% over today's spot!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/24k-Refined-Gold-Shot-Nugget-Round-Bullion-Not-Scrap-1-01-Grams-/331887521915?hash=item4d4609b07b:g:LikAAOSwLs5XLNvr


----------



## chuckgambale (Jun 21, 2016)

I wish you well I really do, that being said why would I buy not pure gold for 200$ per ounce more than I would pay for Eagles or Buffaloes or any other worldly recognized .999 pure bullion. I am truly perplexed by this.


----------



## mls26cwru (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm fairly certain it was to point or the humor of the auction. Kind of like the best of ebay thread.


----------



## chuckgambale (Jun 21, 2016)

Good old eBay. I can definitely appreciate the laugh that this gave me. Although joking aside, even if your a speculator it's just plain crazy because of the multitude of places to get it cheaper and more pure and more recognizable.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 21, 2016)

chuckgambale said:


> Good old eBay. I can definitely appreciate the laugh that this gave me. Although joking aside, even if your a speculator it's just plain crazy because of the multitude of places to get it cheaper and more pure and more recognizable.




But..... "Shots have been stamp marked with a G to ensure quality."


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jun 21, 2016)

I will be darned! I just looked through the guy's positive reviews. Whoever this is, is a freaking genius. He has actually been selling his buttons over spot. With happy customers!!!


----------



## Findm-Keepm (Jun 21, 2016)

Outside of forum members and bullion coins, where do you buy gold at spot, quickly?

No sarcasm - just a question. I have my recovered/refined buttons, and I'm not selling any, and I'm not looking either - just curious, wondering where/who sells small quantities of refined gold at spot.....

Cheers,


----------



## artart47 (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi my Friends!
I sold most of the gold that I recovered for 125-150% of spot price. Over a couple years It was enough gold to put over 50% down to buy a farm house in a desirable area.
The ghetto people in racine, wi. wanted my gold 1,2 and a lot of 3 and 5gram buttons really bad. I did all my sales in the Denney's restaurant on Friday and Saturday nights because the have armed security (rent-a-cop).
They wore a lot of bling. Their jewelry is 14and 18K and doesn't look very gold when compared side by side to my gold. They were crazy about buttons that I had wrapped in cloth or burlap and beat with a hammer till they were flat and had a texture. I drilled a small hole in many of them so they could attach them to their chains. 
They are people who have no idea what gold costs or even that their jewelry is gold mixed with other metals and that's why my pure gold looks better.
I was doing the same thing that jewelers do. giving them a high quality item and making them really happy. Apparently! That is what our Friend is also doing.
The best of fortune! My Friend.
Art.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 22, 2016)

Do not be too much surprised. 
Jewelry is way more expensive than 50$/gram. While it is easy to buy ounce of gold for spot or just little over it did you tried to buy hallmarked or stamped gold in small weight like 1g, 2g, 1/10th of ounce? You can be sure that it will cost 50 and more for 1g.


----------



## Lou (Jun 22, 2016)

6N+ certed gold can go for 150/gram in 100 g quantities.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jun 22, 2016)

artart47 said:


> Hi my Friends!
> I sold most of the gold that I recovered for 125-150% of spot price. Over a couple years It was enough gold to put over 50% down to buy a farm house in a desirable area.
> The ghetto people in racine, wi. wanted my gold 1,2 and a lot of 3 and 5gram buttons really bad. I did all my sales in the Denney's restaurant on Friday and Saturday nights because the have armed security (rent-a-cop).
> They wore a lot of bling. Their jewelry is 14and 18K and doesn't look very gold when compared side by side to my gold. They were crazy about buttons that I had wrapped in cloth or burlap and beat with a hammer till they were flat and had a texture. I drilled a small hole in many of them so they could attach them to their chains.
> ...



Right on, Art! That is awesome. I guess I never have given much thought to buying or selling. Even since I've been 'in the hobby'. I've just figured on letting the metals slowly accumulate, probably trading off PGMs for gold and silver. If I live long enough to retire I'll sell and have some fun with it, if not it'll just pass on to my wife and son. Either way I will have learned a lot and had a lot of fun doing it.



Lou said:


> 6N+ certed gold can go for 150/gram in 100 g quantities.



Now there's something to strive for!! :mrgreen:
Is the premium just for the purity, or is it used in other chemical or industrial processes?


----------



## mls26cwru (Jun 22, 2016)

I was assuming it was a farce because of the auction's description of the item... I'm fairly certain that glorycloud could hit 24k every time with minimal effort so I am guessing it isn't his auction.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 22, 2016)

This one is nearly double of spot and she is selling a lot of it. No complaints so far.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-DWT-24K-FINE-GOLD-9999-CLEAN-PURE-Super-Refined-Shot-BULLION-NOT-SCRAP-/301667741033

1 dwt is about 63$ and you pay 120$ shipping included. Not a bad deal (for seller of course :twisted: ).
Power to the woman! :mrgreen:


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 22, 2016)

It looks like recipe to get rich quick. Head to jewelry supplier, buy couple ounces of casting grain gold and sell on ebay in 1g lots.


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 22, 2016)

Definitely not my auction but I just thought it was great marketing to get over spot
rather than 98% of spot like I do when I need to sell some of my refined gold. The 
"G" hallmark is a clever idea to keep the seller's bogus ebay returns down. 

By the way, I will not be selling any gold in a Denny's anytime soon though. I'm not 
that brave. 8)


----------



## Refining Rick (Jun 23, 2016)

This one is selling for $48.78 a gram, with one bidder. :shock: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/24k-Refined-Gold-Shot-Nugget-Round-Bullion-Not-Scrap-2-46-Grams/331887521923?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D777000%26algo%3DABA.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D37184%26meid%3D85dd806b784647b9b2b8a1762e98e923%26pid%3D100009%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26sd%3D331887521915

"No flex has been use in the melting of these shots."
How does one add "flex" while melting? I would like my gold to be more bendy.... :roll:


----------



## upcyclist (Jun 23, 2016)

As long as it's a paying bidder, that's all you need, right? 

Edit to add:



Refining Rick said:


> "No flex has been use in the melting of these shots."
> How does one add "flex" while melting? I would like my gold to be more bendy.... :roll:


And here I thought gold was already quite ductile & malleable! hahaha


----------

